# Ouch - Cut my thumb



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cut out a section of galvanized drain, the vent seemed to be staying in place. Then it dropped, I tried to catch it, and instead caught my thumb. 

The numbness in the front part worried the Dr. We shall see if it improves. Its only numb on the part that got smashed, so I am not as worried yet. 

Warning.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It''ll feel better when it stops hurtin'...


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Drop a 6" C.I 90* elbow on your foot you will forget all about that thumb.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

When it was open you could clearly see the tendon. All the Er staff that looked at it and would so Oh...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Dude that's pretty cool!:thumbsup:

Hope you wear steel toes....

That's gonna slow you down a bit....:yes:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Merely a flesh wound.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Dude that's pretty cool!:thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you wear steel toes....
> 
> That's gonna slow you down a bit....:yes:



Funny you should say that. Wife pointed out the gash in my boot where the pipe hit the side of my foot. 

No steel toe, wouldn't have hit it anyway, but I do think the next pair might be.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i guy i used to work with messed up his back trying to stop a ground tamper from falling off the truck the tamper fell any way so did he, if i saw that i learned something very important that way if something falls or it looks like it will break or mess up and you may hurt your self trying to save it let it go cause an item can always be replaced but your health and physical being sometimes cant


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Indie said:


> Funny you should say that. Wife pointed out the gash in my boot where the pipe hit the side of my foot.
> 
> No steel toe, wouldn't have hit it anyway, but I do think the next pair might be.


"druther a crushed toe than a severed toe.

Remind to tell you how I dowse a cut in alcohol and seal it with PVC glue sometime.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Indie said:


> Funny you should say that. Wife pointed out the gash in my boot where the pipe hit the side of my foot.
> 
> No steel toe, wouldn't have hit it anyway, but I do think the next pair might be.


I can't count the times steel toes have saved me....It's all I buy. Sure the leather tends to wear off the toes, but it's worth it to replace boots rather than lose a part of the foot.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> "druther a crushed toe than a severed toe.
> 
> Remind to tell you how I dowse a cut in alcohol and seal it with PVC glue sometime.





PinkPlumber said:


> I can't count the times steel toes have saved me....It's all I buy. Sure the leather tends to wear off the toes, but it's worth it to replace boots rather than lose a part of the foot.



Many new safety practices will be in place soon. :yes:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Indie said:


> Many new safety practices will be in place soon. :yes:


Doesn't this count as a safety meeting?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> Doesn't this count as a safety meeting?


Sign the clipboard on your way out and get back to work.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*ouchey....*

well, INDy, I guess this means that you wont be sticking
that thumb up your ass for a few months...
it could get infected. :laughing: 


you are gonna have to learn to insert the other one in there now..
or your butthole could get lonely. and worried .....
wondering where its old buddy went to :laughing::laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> well, INDy, I guess this means that you wont be sticking
> that thumb up your ass for a few months...
> it could get infected. :laughing:
> 
> ...



Wouldn't have cut it if it was planted up there. Guess that is what I get for trying to make money. :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn, that don't look good man. Hopefully it gets better soon, so you can get back to work.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> Many new safety practices will be in place soon. :yes:


 








Hindsight is always 20/20. Learn from it; don't try and catch anymore falling cast iron stacks....get well soon....:thumbsup:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

get better soon dude


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I remember Bill just talked about using riser clamps to prevent this from happening. Glad it's not more serious. You right handed?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I remember Bill just talked about using riser clamps to prevent this from happening. Glad it's not more serious. You right handed?



You bet I am. 

Thumb is still real stiff this morning. Quite a novel experience.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Ever thought of picking up drinking? Who needs Doctors when there are liquor stores? Will speed up recovery or at least help you forget about it...


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, hitchhiking is still an option though! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

At least you will work faster... Now that you can't stick your thumb up your arse


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope you get well soon. Keep the wound clean.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Update

Hand is swollen in and around the damaged area, thumb is as expected stiff. 

Some pain, but not much. 

Still numb in one spot, starting to worry about a little nerve damage, and maybe a permanent numbness. 

All in all I still take the injury as a blessing, because it could have been much worse. I can work, a little slower, but can still produce. 

Thank the Lord I can still move and use the thumb. I have nothing in place to protect my family from a permanent loss of my income. That is being corrected very soon.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had a couple hand injuries and they seem to take quite a long while before full motion has returned. One was a smashed finger similar to yours and it probably took a month before the swelling was all gone and I had it back to 90% motion. I'm sure they gave you an antibiotic shot and/or some pills?





Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If they think the nerve is cut and want to reattach it. Only do it if you can not work or move it like they want you to. The reattached mine and it didn't take. I think it was me not being able to do nothing for such a long time, I tried working one handed ect, and ended up screwing myself.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I knew I shouldn't have looked. In all fairness, you warned us.

Hope it heals like it's supposed to with no permanent damage. I'll take my sore heel over your ugly thumb. 

:thumbup: For thinking about new safety practices.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

For a thumb it is surprising how often we use it without knowing. Writing, leverage, and a little pushing, hammering, turning a screw driver, laying the thumb on top a pipe wrench to put a little weight behind it.

Keep it covered and clean long time healing process about to begin.
You may be able to tell if rain is coming!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> Thank the Lord I can still move and use the thumb. I have nothing in place to protect my family from a permanent loss of my income. That is being corrected very soon.


Actually you do...
But like a true shoot yourself in the foot conservative you'd like to eliminate it... :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Actually you do...
> But like a true shoot yourself in the foot conservative you'd like to eliminate it... :laughing:


Do tell !
I have not worked since May 19th and I'm getting close to my financial death.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> For a thumb it is surprising how often we use it without knowing. Writing, leverage, and a little pushing, hammering, turning a screw driver, laying the thumb on top a pipe wrench to put a little weight behind it.
> 
> Keep it covered and clean long time healing process about to begin.
> You may be able to tell if rain is coming!!


You aren't just a kidding on that post. It starts with trying to button your pants, then eat with a fork, so on, and so on. 

I had a rough time getting a disposal in and out this am. Something so simple, so common of an activity for me, I'm sure it could be done with eyes closed, and I kept having to figure out how to leverage my tools to make it work. 

Dang its hard to hand a disposal and turn that locking nut with a gimp hand. Had me sweating with effort.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Actually you do...
> But like a true shoot yourself in the foot conservative you'd like to eliminate it... :laughing:



Had to take you off ignore to ask what your talking about, and why you made a politically charged comment, knowing full well the mods aren't allowing it?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> You aren't just a kidding on that post. It starts with trying to button your pants, then eat with a fork, so on, and so on.
> 
> I had a rough time getting a disposal in and out this am. Something so simple, so common of an activity for me, I'm sure it could be done with eyes closed, and I kept having to figure out how to leverage my tools to make it work.
> 
> Dang its hard to hand a disposal and turn that locking nut with a gimp hand. Had me sweating with effort.


Its hard to sign without thumbs...


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

This is what I'm worried about with my 3 year old, he was born missing his last 3 fingers on his left hand and I'm always worried how he's going to be able to do anything later in life. He copes with it fine now but it still worries me. 

I've sprained fingers and had bad cuts to where I couldn't use them, it's rough.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I highly doubt you'd see anything from your little cut thumb, but....

If you did have a permanent career ending disability then...
http://www.ssa.gov/disability/

Oh yea that little entitlement that you pay for....
that's what it is there for..


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Tetanus shot! Words to live bye!:yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I highly doubt you'd see anything from your little cut thumb, but....
> 
> If you did have a permanent career ending disability then...
> http://www.ssa.gov/disability/
> ...


In theory its an OK program.

I applied last month and was told " IF " I was approved the soonest I would get any help would be December !

If you get caught with your financial pants down, and your self employed , your going to find yourself in BIG trouble.

I guess thats the price you pay for trying to Live The Dream.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> In theory its an OK program.
> 
> I applied last month and was told " IF " I was approved the soonest I would get any help would be December !
> 
> ...



While there might be programs in place to assist if your hurt, as one would expect, government is slow, inefficient, and never supplies enough to actually cover the issue. 

In my opinion, the United States Government has a very anti-business stance. Especially against small businesses. 

Which is why I never want to depend on government for help or support in almost everything. That has nothing to do with conservative views, but more a admission that government is ineffective.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Indie said:


> Update
> 
> Hand is swollen in and around the damaged area, thumb is as expected stiff.
> 
> ...


Once cut the top of my thumb real deep between the knuckles,
had numbness for a few months at the tip, but went away after a few
months. Lost some flexibility (a few degrees) and it aches when asked
to perform in sub-freezing temps. My advice, get some physical therapy
to minimize scar tissue, you will get a better long term outcome.
Get well soon:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> In theory its an OK program.
> 
> I applied last month and was told " IF " I was approved the soonest I would get any help would be December !
> 
> ...


Can you get some help to do the work? It's getting me by.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Can you get some help to do the work? It's getting me by.


That would be great if I had enough business to keep a guy busy.
I have had just enough work to keep us afloat, with me doing the work.

I have been subbing out my work to another one man shop that is a member here on the zone. 
He has been a BIG help.
I just need to make the phone ring a lot more and we can keep the lights on.

Sorry for the tread jack Indy.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That would be great if I had enough business to keep a guy busy.
> I have had just enough work to keep us afloat, with me doing the work.
> 
> I have been subbing out my work to another one man shop that is a member here on the zone.
> ...


No skin off my thumb. :laughing:

Its a curious tale to read about. Drives home the point of getting things in place.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

For any and all of you working, take a long hard look at AFLAC. They have different types insurance that pays you while you are out of work. I inform every plumber I know to take interest in the disability insurance and if you can afford it the one that pays you up to 24 months.
The reason for 24 months, it gives you time to learn a second trade while recuperating if neccessary.
I am not sure,you would have to check it out but I do believe owners can be covered by AFLAC


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Owners can be covered by AFLAC.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

That's not bad but check mine out. My whole thumb and 1st finger is numb.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

fightnews said:


> That's not bad but check mine out. My whole thumb and 1st finger is numb.



No picture.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> For any and all of you working, take a long hard look at AFLAC. They have different types insurance that pays you while you are out of work. I inform every plumber I know to take interest in the disability insurance and if you can afford it the one that pays you up to 24 months.
> The reason for 24 months, it gives you time to learn a second trade while recuperating if neccessary.
> I am not sure,you would have to check it out but I do believe owners can be covered by AFLAC


For those on the fence and with wives, my wife got $2200 for each of my children from Aflac when she was in the hospital having them. Thank god I haven't had to use mine yet though.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Indie said:


> No picture.


huh i could c it


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Had to face my nemesis today, 2" galvanized drain line. :sweatdrop:

This time it was horizontal, and precautions were taken. Was hard to cut it with my recip as I was afraid to grasp the saw firmly with my right hand. Got through it ok, thumb was kinda buzzing a little afterward. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Had to face my nemesis today, 2" galvanized drain line. :sweatdrop:
> 
> This time it was horizontal, and precautions were taken. Was hard to cut it with my recip as I was afraid to grasp the saw firmly with my right hand. Got through it ok, thumb was kinda buzzing a little afterward. :laughing:


Once bitten, twice shy.

I get it.

To this day I will not snap into horizontal No-Hub when it's in place. If it has to have a fitting cut in, then I back it out and cut it on the floor.

I really miss that fingernail.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> ...


 Hated cheese graters one numerous occasions!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Stitches are supposed to come out tomorrow. :thumbup:

Near full mobility. Was cutting and threading gas line today, making the bank. 

Feels awesome to be using my hand in a more normal way. Still hurts when I hit that part, and I get a funny feeling in my thumb when press on it. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Indie said:


> Stitches are supposed to come out tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> Near full mobility. Was cutting and threading gas line today, making the bank.
> 
> Feels awesome to be using my hand in a more normal way. Still hurts when I hit that part, and I get a funny feeling in my thumb when press on it. :laughing:


The solution to the latter problem just might be the oldest cliche in the book... :laughing:

Glad it's healing properly Indie!

:thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I still get a little nervous when I have to use my reciprocating saw. Used it on 3 inch PVC today, and I'll be danged if I didn't get a little bit of hesitancy and timidity.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey indie, if the thumb takes a turn for the worst, no worry, We can fix you, we have the technology, we can make you stronger, faster.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pegasusplumbing said:


> Hey indie, if the thumb takes a turn for the worst, no worry, We can fix you, we have the technology, we can make you stronger, faster.



If that were true, I might trade in most of my body.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry Indie I know you hurt,I used to get cut alot and carried a few condoms to put on my cut fingers.Kinda hard to explain to wife when she was looking in my truck and found them on dash . Stay away from sewere until you heal


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> Sorry Indie I know you hurt,I used to get cut alot and carried a few condoms to put on my cut fingers.Kinda hard to explain to wife when she was looking in my truck and found them on dash . Stay away from sewere until you heal



Its not open anymore. Has come together kinda funky, but near full mobility. At least enough to work like normal for the most part. The numbness in certain parts remains, but its manageable.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> For any and all of you working, take a long hard look at AFLAC. They have different types insurance that pays you while you are out of work. I inform every plumber I know to take interest in the disability insurance and if you can afford it the one that pays you up to 24 months.
> The reason for 24 months, it gives you time to learn a second trade while recuperating if neccessary.
> I am not sure,you would have to check it out but I do believe owners can be covered by AFLAC


I just signed up for AFLAC, I didnt do the 24 month disability, but I did get it


----------

